# looking for Michigan meat goat raisiers



## majicacres (Jul 31, 2010)

We have a farm in Central Michigan and we are starting to raise meat goats. I am looking for other people raising meat goats in Michigan. I am also looking for buyers of meat goats in Michigan. My project right now is the marketing of our goats. We have about 10 bucklings that will be ready to market soon and I am trying to find the best way to go about selling them.
My goal is to become a larger meat goat producer but I have to be able to find a way to market 100 and 200 goats at a time before that can happen.
I really enjoy my goats and would love to make a full time opperation out of it.
Any information would be gladly appreciated!
Christi


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi there! Where about in central Michigan do you live? I live about a half hour north of Lapeer, if you know where that is. I am aiming for dual purpose meat/milk goats for my family, not for marketing them. But I may end up aiming more for meat with most of my herd and just keeping a single dairy doe. I'll know better next year after my girls freshen.

What type of meat goats do you have? Mine are Boer crosses but I am thinking I would like to go more toward myotonic meat goats. I haven't decided for sure. I'm using my mini-LaMancha buck this year just because this is my first year with goats and he is helping me learn about their cycles and such. He was a free goat, second hand rescue, and will be wethered by spring. Then he will just be a pet/companion for my future buck. 

I have not found many meat goat folks close to me, so I'd love to find some. It would make finding a nice meat breed buck for my girls a lot easier.


----------



## majicacres (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello WarPony, I am in Harrison, Michigan. I do know where Lapeer is, my husband is originally from the Vassar area and we have relatives still there and in the Millington and Flint areas. 
Right now we have mostly boer crosses. I have a boer buck and a kiko buck and most all of my does are either boer or kiko crosses, I have 2 high percentage boer does and we have a couple of kiko does. I, at some point would like to add some Spanish to the mix also.
Our goal is to end up with some high meat producing goats. At this time, I do not do anything on the dairy end as the farm is 10 miles from my house, making it just a bit to far to try to milk twice a day and my dad doesn't have the time right now to help me out with the milking part, although I really would like to learn to make cheeses and soaps out of the milk.
We are having some parasite/worm issues at the moment that is throwing a big wrench into dealing with the goats. The 2 dairy does that my kids have had for a few years now have never had a problem, but some of the does that we have aquired are not tolerant of anything.
What type of wormers and vaccines do you use with your goats and how often? I am just trying to learn what maybe we need to do different.
Christi


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of worm issue are you having? Do you do your own fecals or have a vet do them?

Hi and welcome!


----------

